# Mythbusters Bust Moon Landing Conspiracy Theory



## RJM Corbet (Apr 7, 2012)

Have just watched this one on TV and thought it worth sharing ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z2l123FM3Q


----------



## mosaix (Apr 7, 2012)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 7, 2012)

There's a certain conspiracy nut that I've been arguing with for years over this. You'd think he'd be devastated with this but I know that he will just say that this whole TV show was a conspiracy. 

Sometimes even the truth just isn't enough.


----------



## Parson (Apr 7, 2012)

There is no metal so hard as a mind unwilling to change.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 7, 2012)

Parson said:


> There is no metal so hard as a mind unwilling to change.


 
How true.


----------



## Arkose (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, My name is Arkose and I am a Mythbuster addict.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Apr 8, 2012)

Arkose said:


> Hi, My name is Arkose and I am a Mythbuster addict.



I know, but they can get stupid, when they start blowing up steak with dynamite to try and tenderize it.

They obviously put a lot of work into this moon one though? Shows they can do something useful. As _Foxbat_ and_ Parson_ observe, it still won't dent the stalwarts of this particular elaborate conspiracy theory. It would have been easier to go to the moon than to pull it off anyway?

Wonder when they'll tackle crop circles ...


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 9, 2012)

RJM Corbet said:


> I know, but they can get stupid, when they start blowing up steak with dynamite to try and tenderize it.


 
Or blasting canonballs through neighborhoods. 



> They obviously put a lot of work into this moon one though? Shows they can do something useful. As _Foxbat_ and_ Parson_ observe, it still won't dent the stalwarts of this particular elaborate conspiracy theory. It would have been easier to go to the moon than to pull it off anyway?


 
NASA said they landed a vessel on the Moon, why shouldn't we believe them? Astronauts said they were there on the Moon, why shouldn't we believe them?



> Wonder when they'll tackle crop circles ...


 
That would take too long. They'd have to take soil and plant samples from all over the world. 

They should try taking on the continuing "cattle mutilation" problem, which is a far more important issue. And they can choose what ever state they want in America that raises livestock. I would definately watch that show, rather than most of the little myths that people with common sense can figure out.


----------



## Arkose (Apr 10, 2012)

RJM Corbet said:


> I know, but they can get stupid, when they start blowing up steak with dynamite to try and tenderize it.
> 
> They obviously put a lot of work into this moon one though? Shows they can do something useful. As _Foxbat_ and_ Parson_ observe, it still won't dent the stalwarts of this particular elaborate conspiracy theory. It would have been easier to go to the moon than to pull it off anyway?
> 
> Wonder when they'll tackle crop circles ...



Sure, you can't hit gold every episode. I have learned alot though through the years:The Christmas tree myths, strength of duct tape, gas mileage, catching a sword by the hand, mirrors burning down a boat, ect. Really enjoyed the duck tape stranded island episode. 

Really has helped with some of my writing research.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 10, 2012)

Starbeast said:


> NASA said they landed a vessel on the Moon, why shouldn't we believe them? Astronauts said they were there on the Moon, why shouldn't we believe them?


 
Personally I do believe them but my conspiracy theory collegue still does not. After much debate (and weary shaking of my head) he refuses to budge. He even cited some words from one Willam Cooper as a way to shore up his defence. I did a bit of searching and it seems that this guy (now deceased) was an out and out conspiracy theorist and, by all accounts it seems, a complete fruitcake.

There are only three things certain in life - death, taxes and intransigent conspiracy theorists.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Apr 10, 2012)

Foxbat said:


> ... After much debate (and weary shaking of my head) he refuses to budge ...


 
Really? Did he watch it all?

Well ... take a horse to water ...


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 10, 2012)

With a lot of conspiracy theorists it seems to be an ego trip, they know more than the average 'sheeple'. They think themselves more free thinking and they know the TRUTH unlike the rest of us who blindly follow the scientific proof we are spoon fed to hide what is really going on in the world. I bet if we were to dream up a conspiracy here between us, spread it around enough web sites then it would eventually end up on a conspiracy site as the hidden truth the authorities don't want us to know.
Rather like alternative 3 I guess
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread825485/pg1


----------



## RJM Corbet (Apr 10, 2012)

Vladd67 said:


> ... I bet if we were to dream up a conspiracy here between us, spread it around enough web sites then it would eventually end up on a conspiracy site as the hidden truth the authorities don't want us to know ...


 
Cool! It's your idea, so you go first ...


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 10, 2012)

Vladd67 said:


> With a lot of conspiracy theorists it seems to be an ego trip, they know more than the average 'sheeple'. They think themselves more free thinking and they know the TRUTH unlike the rest of us who blindly follow the scientific proof we are spoon fed to hide what is really going on in the world. I bet if we were to dream up a conspiracy here between us, spread it around enough web sites then it would eventually end up on a conspiracy site as the hidden truth the authorities don't want us to know.
> Rather like alternative 3 I guess


 
I agree. 

Once, many moons ago the aforementioned conspiracy nut challenged me to go to one of their gatherings and I accepted. Most of the people there appeared to be on some kind of ego trip - proudly discussing how they had been abducted and whatnot. As an aside, I can never understand nutters who think we haven't been to the moon and yet believe aliens have been here. Anyway, to continue my tale - I have to admit it was a bit scary being the only sceptic amongst these committed believers. At the end of the meeting, my friend asked me what I thought. I could only reply that these people were wandering the streets with no medication.

 I have known since that meeting that I am wasting my time trying to persuade a person of this nature away from their beliefs. I still try though


----------



## Dozmonic (Apr 10, 2012)

Vladd67 said:


> With a lot of conspiracy theorists it seems to be an ego trip, they know more than the average 'sheeple'. They think themselves more free thinking and they know the TRUTH unlike the rest of us who blindly follow the scientific proof we are spoon fed to hide what is really going on in the world.



In that regard they've a lot in common with a lot of religious folks too


----------



## Metryq (Apr 10, 2012)

Vladd67 said:


> I bet if we were to dream up a conspiracy here between us



That sounds like the bet between Robert Heinlein and L. Ron Hubbard.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Apr 10, 2012)

Vladd67 said:


> ... I bet if we were to dream up a conspiracy here between us, spread it around enough web sites then it would eventually end up on a conspiracy site as the hidden truth the authorities don't want us to know.
> 
> http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread825485/pg1


 
They haven't mentioned there that the Japanese tsunami was actually caused by a deliberate undersea nuclear explosion to ruin the Japanese economy?


----------



## mosaix (Apr 11, 2012)

Foxbat said:


> Once, many moons ago the aforementioned conspiracy nut challenged me to go to one of their gatherings and I accepted.



Brave thing to do, Foxbat. I know we should be open to new ideas and other people's opinions but, quite frankly, web sites like _abovetopsecret_ are just bad for my blood pressure. 

I think that saying from the Watergate era - _follow the money_ - is relevant. Book, films, TV documentaries and charging for entry at meetings are all a constant pressure to keep these things going. 

One day there'll be six World Heritage Sites (Solar System Heritage sites?) on the moon, marking the original landings, that people can visit. Unfortunately most of the conspiracy nutters will be dead by then and those that are alive will, no doubt, regard them as some kind of massive forgery.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 11, 2012)

mosaix said:


> One day there'll be six World Heritage Sites (Solar System Heritage sites?) on the moon, marking the original landings, that people can visit. Unfortunately most of the conspiracy nutters will be dead by then and those that are alive will, no doubt, regard them as some kind of massive forgery.


 
I wonder if I can get_ 'I told you so, you nutter'_ engraved on my headstone


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 11, 2012)

RJM Corbet said:


> Cool! It's your idea, so you go first ...



Ok try this one, 


> At 11.03 pm on 28 May 1993, a seismic event was detected in a remote region of Western Australia. It measured 3.6 on the Richter scale.


Among the suggestions for this event was the idea it was a nuclear test by the group Aum Shinrikyo who later gained notoriety for the sarin attack on the Tokyo underground. This of course is ridiculous, as everyone knows the Americans nuclear bombs dropped on Japan at the end of WWII attracted the attention of extraterrestrial nature and quickly alien craft were spotted flying in our planets atmosphere. It soon became apparent that these aliens had landed in the pacific ocean and had built large underground bases from which to launch the take over of this planet. To combat this threat an UN force was created to take the fight to these aliens underground. For decades a vicious and bloody conflict has been taking place under the pacific rim and South East Asia, it briefly broke surface in Korea in the early 50's when the combined forces of the UN fought against alien troops on the surface, the casualties being explained away by faking a 'Police Action' where the actual allied armies of Earth pretended to be fighting each other to hide the alien attempted occupation of the Korean peninsular. To ensure the general public never learnt of this failed attempt to shift the alien beach head it was agreed that North Korea would be sealed for the protection of the rest of the world. The story of the country being run by a despotic lunatic was created as a cover to explain any strange activities in that part of the world. The underground conflict escalated with the use of nuclear weapons leading to earthquakes and tsunamis in the region. The conflict reached it's peak in 93 when the Alien's main base was discovered the heart of Australia. A large land assault was attempted but beaten back leaving the UN no choice but to use nuclear weapons to remove the aliens from the surface of Australia. This occurred at 23:03 on May 28th and resulted on the total destruction of the alien occupation of Australia. Since that other than their occupation of North Korea, and the odd underground skirmish leading to unfortunate surface events the Aliens have remained contained and quiet.

A little far fetched I know but I bet some conspiracy theorist would argue there was a grain of truth hidden in this story.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Apr 13, 2012)

I like it. It's got aliens, even.

Now we need to interview a few old guys who can pass themselves off as army generals etc, on you tube ...


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 13, 2012)

There is even a chance to weave in the recent Rocket failure of North Korea.


----------

